# Plastisol Heat Transfer companies near Washington State



## kibler22 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm looking for some great custom plastisol heat transfer companies in or near the state of Washington. 

Currently we use F&M expressions and their transfers are amazing and have never had any complaints from our customers but the shipping times just do not work well when we need quicker turnaround times. 

If anyone can refer me to a few different places that might have a 1-3 day ship to the state of Washington I would love to know! Thank you!

- Kevin


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Fci Transfers - Custom Heat Transfers


----------

